# Levo Tubes or Tubeless?



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Curious how you guys are running either tubeless or tubes?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Tubeless for sure! Both my friends are running em @ 18psi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daven007 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tubeless. With a tube in the pack as backup.


----------



## trevor1030 (May 24, 2016)

I am the same tubeless with a tube in the backpack !


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tubeless here for my Bulls ebike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Do you guys have to contend with the evil weed goatheads?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

tubeless is the bomb for goatheads

True fact: goatheads follow human disturbance, livestock and tires. Usually big (e.g. auto) tires. They propagate parking lots but I've rarely them further than a few hundred yards into nice singletrack that is free of the three aforementioned items.


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

I am always fascinated when I venture to different countries and states and see these things flourishing. It is a ongoing fight here on the farm to stay on top of these things to keep them from overtaking crops.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive converted all my bikes and my kids bikes to tubeless. Goatheads we're a constant problem before, but not anymore. We still bring spare inner tubes on our longer rides, but I also bring 4oz bottle of sealant just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

The Roval wheelsets on the Levo have been the easiest I've ever had to setup tubeless. They're are already properly taped and the valve stems should have been included with the bike... & was I shocked when I was able to seat the beads with a floor pump! Just add your own tubless goo & you're set.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Tubeless

Demo ride wasn't :-(


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Not fun


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Tubeless + dynaplug on any ride, e-bike or not.


----------



## tcarvacho (Dec 31, 2015)

Tubless... but be careful and bring the tube as spare, first back tire last 4 rides as I flat and have to ride back home with out air and destroy the tire... sealant leaking next morning by the tire walls..


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Tubless is a conundrum for me. I would like to, but with the Spechy tires once the sidewalls wear the sealant is useless, and I'm always pumping up the tires.

Once the tires wear out and I switch to something better Tubeless with the new 
"non ammonia" sealant! 

By the way I carry a 24 x 2.4-2.75 tube, You can get the from QBP. It's lighter in my pack and gets me home too. I have in a pinch even used a 26 x 2.125 tube.


----------



## Rambo73 (Apr 19, 2017)

For those who are riding the Levos and running tubeless - have you noticed any difference compared to running with tubes? Considering they are a heavy bike, I'm wondering if the weight difference would make a noticeable difference?


----------

